# Costco Jonsered Model 2261E Snow Thrower



## surrydog (Nov 20, 2018)

Just purchased a 305 cc Briggs & Stratton engine Jonsored snow blower form Costco but having trouble with assembly. could use a video but nothing on the Costco website, nor Jonsored website, nor on You Tube. Called the Jonsered 800 number, but they could not help either. Any suggestions?:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Those are Husqvarna made like the Poulab pro snow blowers, see if you can find a Husqvarna manual and may help you figure it out.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

What problems are you having? Can you post some pics or a video?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Are you sure it's not a 2361?


----------



## z28lt1 (Oct 18, 2018)

I'd give Costco a call. They actually had an assembly video posted when they had the snow blower listed on the site. Now that it is no on their website, the video is obviously gone with it. Somewhere, their web techy guy has it. The real question is will you ever find anyway to get them to get to the right person.

As noted, let the forum know what problem you are having.

I found the manual, so we can read along with you.

https://www.costcobusinessdelivery.com/wcsstore/CostcoUSBDCatalogAssetStore/pdf/1268839.pdf


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Good find on the manual. I searched and could only find 2361. Should be able to assemble from that document.



z28lt1 said:


> I'd give Costco a call. They actually had an assembly video posted when they had the snow blower listed on the site. Now that it is no on their website, the video is obviously gone with it. Somewhere, their web techy guy has it. The real question is will you ever find anyway to get them to get to the right person.
> 
> As noted, let the forum know what problem you are having.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Curley (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey there. If This snow blower is the same exact snowblower they sold last year under the poulan name. Poulan and Jonsered are manufactured in Georgia by Husqvarna. Anyway, I found the assembly video Costco did for this blower when it was sold as a poulan https://youtu.be/u6T-UVqP1yc


----------

